
He made more than $7 million in phony currency—on ink-jet printers - ivankirigin
http://men.style.com/details/features/full?id=content_10837
======
edw519
_The following day, they searched the trash outside, turning up fragments of
counterfeit bills, printer cartridges, and a name: Albert Talton._

If they had watched "Goodfellows", they would have known not to throw anything
out in their own trash.

